# cedar planks



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

made these for a friend of mine. 6 x 11 x 3/8
anybody ever tried grilling with these?
i'm curious about the flavor.

jack


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Burn one and roast a hot dog over it. Let us know.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I use them for grilling salmon all the time and they are fantastic. Soak them in water for about thirty minutes before grilling and then fire it up!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

I thawed out some tile to try.
Would y'all suggest marinate or just salt and pepper? Gonna fire up some oak,hickory, and pecan in a little while.

Jack


----------

